
Ask HN: Best way to deal with security software listing my new site as untested - Herodotus38
I have made my first real website (really just a simple calculator) which I am other users will use for prognostication in advanced cancer patients.<p>A lot of the users will be accessing through hospital computers which tend to use additional security software, so I&#x27;ve gotten some feedback that it is being blocked (Trend Micro Office Scan said it was &quot;untested&quot;).<p>More recently another user using a hospital with Forcepoint says that it is also blocked (similarly due to being a new domain)<p>The domain is about a week old.  I have submitted the domain to Office Scan&#x27;s website https:&#x2F;&#x2F;global.sitesafety.trendmicro.com&#x2F;<p>and they have said now it will be tested, and I talked to rep there that says it usually takes about 2-5 days.<p>So my question boils down to: 
1) Does anybody know in general how long it takes for new domains to be vetted by these various security software programs?
2) Although I could in theory try to speed things up by contacting each company, I would rather not waste the time.  Is there such a thing as a global whitelist that I could submit my new domain to?<p>Thanks
It&#x27;s been great reading articles here over the years and using this site for resources on python and then flask.
======
edoceo
Give yourself a few months. Reduce usage of 3rd party tools while under
review. IME using GA is OK but more "exotic" tools may cause problem.

Also, you can submit yourself for review (various site), which may move you up
the queue. I have no data, just habit.

Patience to get some "legit" backlinks and clear some whitelist

~~~
Herodotus38
Thanks for the reply. I wasn't expecting months, so maybe I will just continue
to contact them for review to help move things along.

